
Show HN: Berlin public transport REST API (no key required) - derhuerst
https://github.com/derhuerst/vbb-rest/blob/master/docs/index.md#api
======
choosername
The public websites like vbb.de work well for me. I longed for a widget that
always has the relevant timetable loaded, but then I don't wanna use GPS. A
couple of favourites of relevant stations and routes would do the trick, too.

    
    
       https://transport.rest/stations?query=marzahn
    

dat .rest TLD

~~~
derhuerst
> The public websites like vbb.de work well for me.

I intended this API mostly for web & app developers who want to combine the
data with something else.

> I longed for a widget that always has the relevant timetable loaded, but
> then I don't wanna use GPS.

See [https://github.com/JayBrown/VBBar](https://github.com/JayBrown/VBBar)

